# [temps de compilation] ecota

## Il turisto

Ce topic est la suite de celui-ci

Le logiciel (entendez script) dont je parle dans ce thead est presque prêt à entrer en version beta.

Pour résumer ecota est un logiciel qui approxime le temps de compilation d'un programme sur base de temps contenus dans une base de données.

Pour le moment le logiciel permet de :

 - calculer votre SBU (Static Binutils Unit). Ce sbu est le temps de compilation de binutils sur votre machine. Le logiciel prend ce temps dans le log d'emerge et si il n'y est pas vous propose de la calculer. Ensuite il vous demande si vous voulez l'envoyer sur le serveur.

- calculer les temps de compilation de votre environnement complet sur base du fichier emerge.log et de l'envoyer sur le serveur

- retrouver le temps de compilation d'un paquet

To do:

- retrouver le temps de compilation d'une commande emerge -p qqch

- ??? d'autres idées ???

Durant les premiers jours je voudrais limiter cette beta a quelques utilisateurs (maximum 5) avant de le distribuer à tout le monde.

La partie serveur est sur mon serveur perso qui est hébergée chez un hébergeur pro mais je suis limité en bande passante. Donc pour le moment je limite à 1500 envoi vers le serveur et 100 requetes de type : combien de tmeps prendrais la compilation de ... par jours.

Autre chose importante le logiciel requière un couple utilisateur/mot de passe et ceci afin de limiter les abus d'une part et les faux temps de compilation d'une autre. En effet le logiciel étant open source il est très facile de remplir la base de données avec des programmes qui n'existent pas ou des temps de compilation farfelus.

Je ne sais que vous dire de plus. J'ai placé ce script sous licence GNU GPL >2.

Et celui qui trouve ce que signifie ecota aura droit à la beta test lors du début de celle-ci.

Si vous avez des questions ou remarques ce thread est fait pour ça.

----------

## ghoti

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Et celui qui trouve ce que signifie ecota aura droit à la beta test lors du début de celle-ci.

 

emerge-quota ?

----------

## Il turisto

non  :Smile: 

c'est plus compliqué que cela.

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> Et celui qui trouve ce que signifie ecota aura droit à la beta test lors du début de celle-ci.

 

emerge compilation time aaaaAAAaaaAAAAAhhhh.....  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mornik

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Et celui qui trouve ce que signifie ecota aura droit à la beta test lors du début de celle-ci.

 

Alors en plus compliqué on a :

Emerge Compilation Output Timer Advanced

ça veux rien dire mais c'est déjà plus compliqué.

ok je   :Arrow: 

----------

## kwenspc

moi je sais! 

ça veut dire ecota. 

non c'est pas ça?

attends moi mornik   :Arrow: 

----------

## ghoti

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*   Et celui qui trouve ce que signifie ecota aura droit à la beta test lors du début de celle-ci. 
> 
> emerge-quota ?

 

Bon, alors, merci Netfab  :Wink:  :

emerge compilation time average ...

----------

## Il turisto

 *NetFab wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Et celui qui trouve ce que signifie ecota aura droit à la beta test lors du début de celle-ci. 
> 
> emerge compilation time aaaaAAAaaaAAAAAhhhh..... 

 

ah on chauffe. mais trouvez pas trop vite car je suis pas encore tout à fait prêt  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Estimated COmpilation Time A...tchoum

----------

## Il turisto

tjs pas.

le dernier mot est un peu tordu je l'avoue  :Smile: 

----------

## At0m3

En faite, il sait pas lui même, et il attend qu'on lui trouve un nom bien... Ou alors, c'est le nom de son chien  :Shocked: 

Moi en tout cas, je veux bien participer au projet, même si je me doute que je suis pas en tête de liste  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Il turisto

Non non le dernier mot est bien quelque chose en rapport avec le programme.

Sinon pour recentrer un peu le sujet. 

Voyez cous des choses manquantes à ce programme ou des choses intéressantes à ajouter, ... ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Non non le dernier mot est bien quelque chose en rapport avec le programme.
> 
> Sinon pour recentrer un peu le sujet. 
> 
> Voyez cous des choses manquantes à ce programme ou des choses intéressantes à ajouter, ... ?

 

faire le café?   :Laughing: 

nan serieux, pour le moment ça semble sympa. au fait tu le fais en quoi le script? en python?

----------

## At0m3

Arf, à part l'intégrer à portage (on peut toujours réver pour l'instant...), je vois pas ce que tu pourrais lui ajouter sans que ça risque de lui faire quitter son but premier.

----------

## PabOu

le 'a' à la fin, ca vient de 'qlop' sur un clavier azerty ? :o

(qlop étant un outil faisant partie du paquet portage-utils et qui fait plein d'analyses sur le fichier emerge.log)

----------

## titoucha

A comme assistant, j'ai gagné   :Laughing: 

----------

## Il turisto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*   Non non le dernier mot est bien quelque chose en rapport avec le programme.
> 
> Sinon pour recentrer un peu le sujet. 
> 
> Voyez cous des choses manquantes à ce programme ou des choses intéressantes à ajouter, ... ? 
> ...

 

hmmm ... en bash ???

je me dis que je le referais peut etre en c ou alors il faudrait que j'apprene le python.

----------

## kwenspc

le python ça serait fun, surtout si tu veux ensuite tenter de l'integer plus facilement à portage   :Wink:   (tu aurs tout plein de libs préfaites, donc bcp moins de travail en perspectives).

D'autant que le python ça s'apprend en 2jour (grand max!)

----------

## deja_pris

 *Quote:*   

> Et celui qui trouve ce que signifie ecota aura droit à la beta test lors du début de celle-ci. 

 

Estimated COmpilation Time Assessment ?

On peut toujours essayer hein...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Estime COpilation Time Average

----------

## Il turisto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> le python ça serait fun, surtout si tu veux ensuite tenter de l'integer plus facilement à portage    (tu aurs tout plein de libs préfaites, donc bcp moins de travail en perspectives).
> 
> D'autant que le python ça s'apprend en 2jour (grand max!)

 

bah pour les libs je sais pas si j'en ai vraiment besoin. pour le moment j'utilise des dépendances (qfile, genlop et au choix de l'utilisateur eix ou emerge (avec une chaude recommendation pour eix).

Mon truc c'est le c (c++) et je sais pas si j'ai envie d'apprendre le python.

Enfin tu as pas un tuto rapide que je mate  :Smile: .

Tu penses vraiment que ca pourrait etre intégré a portage mon truc la?

Si oui est ce obligatoire le python?

@all : désolé mais le bon nom est pas encore sorti (n'a pas encore été trouvé sur le forum).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin tu as pas un tuto rapide que je mate .
> 
> 

 

http://www.cifen.ulg.ac.be/inforef/swi/python.htm

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu penses vraiment que ca pourrait etre intégré a portage mon truc la?
> 
> Si oui est ce obligatoire le python?
> ...

 

Ça pourrait être intergé à portage si ça rencontre un certain succès, qui sait  :Smile: 

Enfin moi je pensais "pratique" : ton outil pourrait plus facilement interagir avec portage si il est programmé en python et qu'il utilise les libs de portage (c'est surtout de ça que je parlais).

Mais fait comme tu le sens, c'est toi le chef ^^

----------

## deja_pris

[noob_mode]

C'est peut-être une remarque stupide que je vais faire, mais ca ne serait pas possible de faire de ecota une fonctionnalite d'emerge ?

Genre en faisant un

```
emerge --ecota nom_du_paquet
```

ca sortirait le temps estimé de compilation ? Parce que si j'ai bien compris c'est un logiciel qui permet d'avoir des infos sur l'installation d'un paquet, ce qui me semble etre de la trempe d'options d'emerge du type --pretend et autres...

Bon, j'avais prévenu hein...

[/noob_mode]

----------

## kwenspc

Non en effet c'est possible. ecota serait alors un script python externe à emerge mais il faudrait avoir un patch qui aille ajouter l'options à l'outil emerge. (pour qu'emerge sache appeler ecota etc...)

mais si on tend à avoir un tel outil alors je pense qu'il serait interessant d'en parler au devs gentoo   :Smile:   (et alors le support d'ecota d'emerge serait officialisé peut-être)

cela dit je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre que l'outil soit fiable  :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

Oui nous n'en sommes qu'aux balbutiements de la chose ... et la base de données est pour ainsi dire vide.

Bon je pense que je suis prêt pour la version beta.

Comme personne n'a trouvé le nom du soft : que ceux qui veulent tester m'envoie un pm avec un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe (donnez un mot de passe bidon si cela vous gêne (par la suite je ferais une interface pour le modifier).

edit : je limite a 5 testeurs.

----------

## kaworu

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Non en effet c'est possible. ecota serait alors un script python externe à emerge mais il faudrait avoir un patch qui aille ajouter l'options à l'outil emerge. (pour qu'emerge sache appeler ecota etc...)
> 
> mais si on tend à avoir un tel outil alors je pense qu'il serait interessant d'en parler au devs gentoo    (et alors le support d'ecota d'emerge serait officialisé peut-être)
> 
> cela dit je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre que l'outil soit fiable 

 

+1

----------

## mornik

Quel domage que je soits absents toute la semaine prochaine, je l'aurai bien beta-testé celui là !

----------

## deja_pris

 *Quote:*   

> Non en effet c'est possible. ecota serait alors un script python externe à emerge mais il faudrait avoir un patch qui aille ajouter l'options à l'outil emerge. (pour qu'emerge sache appeler ecota etc...)
> 
> mais si on tend à avoir un tel outil alors je pense qu'il serait interessant d'en parler au devs gentoo  (et alors le support d'ecota d'emerge serait officialisé peut-être) 

 

C'est à peu près ce que j'avais en tete, content que ma remarque ne soit pas aussi stupide que je l'avais pensé (:.

 *Quote:*   

> cela dit je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre que l'outil soit fiable 

 

Je suis on ne peut plus d'accord ^^.

Il turisto, tu nous donneras des nouvelles du test ?

(et au passage si tu pouvais nous dire ce que ecota signifie, y'en a (au moins un) que ca risque d'empecher de dormir...).

Merci.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon après avoir installé les dépendance eix et gentoolop (suis pas sur de la syntaxe d'un coup   :Laughing:  ) j'ai lancé un ecota calculate et la je suis en train de faire le sendall. Pas de souçis pour l'instant.

[Edit] Le sendall c'est bien passé, j'ai essayé le approximate avec quelques paquets mais bon vu la taille de la base de données, j'ai pas eu de réponses   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Il turisto

Tu n'as pas eu de réponses?

Cela n'est pas normal.

Peux tu me donner le nom des paquets que tu as essayé?

@deja_pris : http://ecota.frastocorp.com

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je me suis mal exprimé, j'ai eu une réponse mais pas celle qu'on attend du soft   :Wink: 

```
sh ecota approximate File-Which

Sorry but there is no entry for this program in our database or you do not have submitted your sbu yet

Have you already done 'ecota calculate' or 'ecota sendall'???

If no none of your 'ecota approximate' will work
```

----------

## Il turisto

Pour la réponse j'avais compris de quoi tu voulais parler.

Mais c'est un programme non installé sur ta machine cela?

Essaye avec un programme déjà installé stp.

Pour le moment la base ne contient que tes datas et les miennes.

Et comme nos sbu sont très différents ...  :Sad: .

Ah je vous ai pas dis pour le calcul de l'approximation je tiens compte des sbu proches mais pas forcement identiques.

Je m'explique :

votre sbu est de 100 secondes.

et bien lors de l'approximation je tiens compte des paquet des gens qui ont un sbu de 95 a 105 afin d'élargir un tant soit peu la requête.

Sinon KuRGaN pourrait tu me paster le résultat de ceci stp :

genlop -t binutils

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Déjà:

```

genlop -t binutils

 * sys-devel/binutils

     Wed Jul 19 19:57:34 2006 >>> sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3

       merge time: 3 minutes and 32 seconds.

     Thu Jul 20 22:30:16 2006 >>> sys-devel/binutils-2.17

       merge time: 4 minutes and 30 seconds.

```

Allez un petit paquet rapide à installer   :Laughing: 

```

sh ecota/ecota approximate app-office/openoffice

Here is the emerge compilation time approximation for app-office/openoffice

        Minimal : 0 day(s) 8 hour(s) 2 minute(s) 26 second(s)

        Average : 0 day(s) 4 hour(s) 1 minute(s) 13 second(s)

        Maximal : 0 day(s) 8 hour(s) 2 minute(s) 26 second(s)

Please note that these times are estimation and depends on your utilisation of your computer

```

----------

## Il turisto

tu peux lancer ecota comme ceci : ./ecota ...

```

 ./ecota approximate app-office/openoffice

Here is the emerge compilation time approximation for app-office/openoffice

        Minimal : 0 day(s) 8 hour(s) 32 minute(s) 34 second(s)

        Average : 0 day(s) 14 hour(s) 7 minute(s) 29 second(s)

        Maximal : 1 day(s) 2 hour(s) 51 minute(s) 53 second(s)

```

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai je sais en plus je l'ai fait pour le calculate mais je suis en train de bosser avec des scripts iptables aussi alors c'est un peu le bordel dans ma tête à moi là   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

```
sh ecota/ecota approximate app-office/openoffice

Here is the emerge compilation time approximation for app-office/openoffice

        Minimal : 0 day(s) 8 hour(s) 2 minute(s) 26 second(s)

        Average : 0 day(s) 4 hour(s) 1 minute(s) 13 second(s)

        Maximal : 0 day(s) 8 hour(s) 2 minute(s) 26 second(s)

Please note that these times are estimation and depends on your utilisation of your computer
```

Un temps minimal plus grand que le temps moyen. Voilà de curieuses mathématiques...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Il turisto

Merci de le faire remarquer mais je l'avais déjà vu et corrigé.

```

Here is the emerge compilation time approximation for app-office/openoffice

        Minimal : 0 day(s) 8 hour(s) 32 minute(s) 34 second(s)

        Average : 0 day(s) 18 hour(s) 49 minute(s) 59 second(s)

        Maximal : 1 day(s) 2 hour(s) 51 minute(s) 53 second(s)

```

une petite erreur dans mon calcul de la moyenne car mon tableau contient non seulement les temps mais aussi le nom du paquet et je faisais comme un con : temps total / par nombre de case du tableau.

Alors que le calcul exact est temps total / (par nombre de case du tableau - 1).

MErci pour la remarque

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Le sendall avec ta nouvelle version est relancé.

Je te poste le résultat une fois fini d'un approximate sur openoffice.

[Edit]

```
./ecota approximate app-office/openoffice

Here is the emerge compilation time approximation for app-office/openoffice

        Minimal : 0 day(s) 8 hour(s) 2 minute(s) 26 second(s)

        Average : 0 day(s) 8 hour(s) 2 minute(s) 26 second(s)

        Maximal : 0 day(s) 8 hour(s) 2 minute(s) 26 second(s)

Please note that these times are estimation and depends on your utilisation of your computer
```

----------

## Il turisto

C'est mieux déja  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Si faut aider à coder ou voir même à le porter en python je suis partant   :Smile: 

Le code est trés claire, trés propre.

----------

## Il turisto

Optimisation et propreté ont toujours été mes maîtres mots en programmation  :Smile: .

Et comme la programmation c'est mon métier, ma passion et ma vie ...

Aider à coder pour le moment je ne vois pas en quoi j'aurais besoin d'aide.

Par contre un portage en python pourrait être marrant. J'ai commencé a lire le livre python de l'université belge.

Combien de temps te faudrais tu pour ce portage? Je t'avoue que je ne suis pas très chaud avec le langage python et que je n'utiliserais cette version qui si elle apporte des choses en terme de performances. 

Par contre si il étais codé dans un langage évolué comme python ou C++ je me débarrasserais des dépendances je pense. Sauf peut être pour qlist car je ne sais pas encore où il va chercher la liste des paquets (en même temps j'ai pas cherché. tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il renvoie certains paquets en double).

Mais bon si le langage étais plus évolué cette liste de paquets je la prendrais directement dans l'emerge.log.

Tu ne serais pas chaud pour une version c++?

----------

## kwenspc

pour un tel outil je trouve le C++ un peu "lourd". bref : un langage compilé pour ça je sais que je le prendrais pas. qui plus est moi et le C++ c'est pas encore ça (je préfère infiniment plus le C).

En fait je proposais le python car c'est le langage utilisé par portage  (et tous les outils qui gravitent autour).

Enfin là après il me semble que ecota tourne trés bien comme cela. Si jamais ça doit s'etoffer et être beaucoup plus proche de portage, le python est tout trouvé.

Un portage en python ne devrait pas prendre bcp de temps, tel qu'il est je pense qu'en 5h c'est fait. 

Après, l'améliorer en python (mieux l'intégrer avec les outils de portage) : un peu plus de temps vu qu'il faut aller fouiller dans les libs.

Mais là encore c'est toi le chef  :Smile: 

----------

## Il turisto

Moi j'aime coder mais de ce qui est de fouiller dans les libs ...  :Smile: 

Mais bon ce programme est open source et je ne suis pas contre le fait de "m'associer" avec quelqu'un.

Cela me délesterai un peu de la charge de taf.

Bon profites en tant que je suis chaud  :Smile:  on passe en python?

Penses tu que le python nous ferais gagner en perf?

----------

## kwenspc

Je sais pas si ça nous ferais gagner en perfs, quoique le fait de ne plus utiliser de programmes externes (ou moins) devrait améliorer quelque peu je pense.

Par contre : les 3 jours qui suivent vont être totalement pris. mais dès lundi : python rulez!  sans problème!

----------

## Il turisto

Ok de mon côté j'aurais peut être modif le script mais je te tiendrais au courant.

Je ne fais d'ajout de fonctionalités avant la version 0.4 qui si tout se passe bien devrait être la version python. (Sauf si le language me dégoute et/ou que le script prend 6 mois à s'éxécuter  :Smile: ).

Sinon : nano /usr/bin/qfile ne nous en dis pas plus sur l'endroit ou qfile va chercher sa liste de programmes.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Par contre juste une petite question (à laquel on doit surement trouver une réponse en lisant le code mais moi j'y capte keudal au code) est que pour l'instant, je peux lancer ecota sur une autre machine avec le même identifiant/mot de passe sans écraser ce que je t'ai déjà envoyé?

Et pareil, je veux bien tester la version en python quand elle sera prête.

----------

## Il turisto

euh non si tu lances sur une autre machine ca écrasera.

Il te faut un deuxième compte pour cela.

@kwenspc : je suis en train de passer en version 0.4 par l'ajout d'une grosse fonctionalité. Je devrais avoir finit avant les 3 jours donc tu auras surement du travail en plus  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Waiting for ecota-0.4   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Il turisto

@Kurgan si tu veux un deuxieme compte tu peux m'envoyer un pm c no soucy  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Sur un de mes serveurs (yoda   :Crying or Very sad:  ) lorsque j'ai lancé le calculate, il a émergé binutils et à la fin j'ai eu une erreur:

```

Binutils emerge is finished

./ecota: line 207: calculate: command not found

```

Mais après, en relançant le ecota calculate, tout se passe bien.

[Edit]

Par contre:

```
./ecota approximate iptables

Sorry but there is no entry for this program in our database or you do not have submitted your sbu yet

Have you already done 'ecota calculate' or 'ecota sendall'???

If no none of your 'ecota approximate' will work

yoda ~ # emerge -pv iptables

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r1  USE="extensions -ipv6 -static" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

C'est quand même un soft "bateau" iptables non?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Il y a quelque chose que je ne capte pas:

```

./ecota sendall

Parsing and sending all packages can take several minutes.

Please be patient.

Would you like to continue? (Y/n)

Y

Package N��1 : app-admin/perl-cleaner not in emerge.log.

Package N��2 : app-admin/syslog-ng not in emerge.log.

Package N��3 : app-arch/bzip2 not in emerge.log.

Package N��4 : app-arch/cpio not in emerge.log.

Package N��5 : app-arch/gzip not in emerge.log.

Package N��6 : app-arch/tar not in emerge.log.

Package N��7 : app-crypt/hashalot not in emerge.log.

Package N��8 : app-editors/nano not in emerge.log.

Package N��9 : app-editors/vim not in emerge.log.

Package N��10 : app-editors/vim-core not in emerge.log.

Package N��11 : app-misc/ca-certificates not in emerge.log.

Package N��12 : app-misc/pax-utils not in emerge.log.

Package N��13 : app-misc/screen not in emerge.log.

Package N��14 : OK: SBU correctly inserted (package : app-portage/eix).

Package N��15 : app-portage/esearch not in emerge.log.

Package N��16 : OK: SBU correctly inserted (package : app-portage/genlop).

Package N��17 : app-portage/gentoolkit not in emerge.log.

Package N��18 : OK: SBU correctly inserted (package : app-portage/portage-utils).

Package N��19 : app-shells/bash not in emerge.log.

Package N��20 : app-vim/cfengine-syntax not in emerge.log.

Package N��21 : app-vim/gentoo-syntax not in emerge.log.

Package N��22 : dev-lang/perl not in emerge.log.

Package N��23 : dev-lang/python not in emerge.log.

Package N��24 : dev-libs/expat not in emerge.log.

Package N��25 : dev-libs/gmp not in emerge.log.

Package N��26 : dev-libs/libol not in emerge.log.

Package N��27 : dev-libs/openssl not in emerge.log.

Package N��28 : dev-libs/popt not in emerge.log.

Package N��29 : OK: SBU correctly inserted (package : dev-perl/DateManip).

Package N��30 : dev-perl/Locale-gettext not in emerge.log.

Package N��31 : dev-python/pycrypto not in emerge.log.

Package N��32 : dev-python/python-fchksum not in emerge.log.

Package N��33 : dev-util/ctags not in emerge.log.

Package N��34 : dev-util/pkgconfig not in emerge.log.

Package N��35 : mail-mta/ssmtp not in emerge.log.

Package N��36 : net-dns/bind not in emerge.log.

Package N��37 : net-dns/host not in emerge.log.

Package N��38 : net-dns/libidn not in emerge.log.

Package N��39 : net-firewall/iptables not in emerge.log.

Package N��40 : net-libs/libpcap not in emerge.log.

Package N��41 : net-mail/mailbase not in emerge.log.

Package N��42 : net-misc/cfengine not in emerge.log.

Package N��43 : net-misc/dhcpcd not in emerge.log.

Package N��44 : net-misc/iputils not in emerge.log.

Package N��45 : net-misc/knock not in emerge.log.

Package N��46 : net-misc/l7-filter not in emerge.log.

Package N��47 : net-misc/l7-protocols not in emerge.log.

Package N��48 : net-misc/ntp not in emerge.log.

Package N��49 : net-misc/openssh not in emerge.log.

Package N��50 : net-misc/rsync not in emerge.log.

Package N��51 : net-misc/strongswan not in emerge.log.

Package N��52 : net-misc/wget not in emerge.log.

Package N��53 : net-misc/whois not in emerge.log.

Package N��54 : perl-core/PodParser not in emerge.log.

Package N��55 : perl-core/Test-Harness not in emerge.log.

Package N��56 : perl-core/Test-Simple not in emerge.log.

Package N��57 : sys-apps/baselayout not in emerge.log.

Package N��58 : sys-apps/busybox not in emerge.log.

Package N��59 : sys-apps/coreutils not in emerge.log.

Package N��60 : sys-apps/debianutils not in emerge.log.

Package N��61 : sys-apps/diffutils not in emerge.log.

Package N��62 : sys-apps/file not in emerge.log.

Package N��63 : OK: SBU correctly inserted (package : sys-apps/findutils).

Package N��64 : sys-apps/gawk not in emerge.log.

Package N��65 : sys-apps/grep not in emerge.log.

Package N��66 : sys-apps/groff not in emerge.log.

Package N��67 : sys-apps/hdparm not in emerge.log.

Package N��68 : sys-apps/help2man not in emerge.log.

Package N��69 : sys-apps/hotplug-base not in emerge.log.

Package N��70 : sys-apps/iproute2 not in emerge.log.

Package N��71 : sys-apps/kbd not in emerge.log.

Package N��72 : sys-apps/less not in emerge.log.

Package N��73 : sys-apps/man not in emerge.log.

Package N��74 : sys-apps/man-pages not in emerge.log.

Package N��75 : sys-apps/module-init-tools not in emerge.log.

Package N��76 : sys-apps/net-tools not in emerge.log.

Package N��77 : sys-apps/portage not in emerge.log.

Package N��78 : sys-apps/sandbox not in emerge.log.

Package N��79 : sys-apps/sed not in emerge.log.

Package N��80 : sys-apps/shadow not in emerge.log.

Package N��81 : sys-apps/sysvinit not in emerge.log.

Package N��82 : sys-apps/tcp-wrappers not in emerge.log.

Package N��83 : sys-apps/texinfo not in emerge.log.

Package N��84 : sys-apps/util-linux not in emerge.log.

Package N��85 : sys-apps/which not in emerge.log.

Package N��86 : sys-boot/grub not in emerge.log.

Package N��87 : sys-devel/autoconf not in emerge.log.

Package N��88 : sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper not in emerge.log.

Package N��89 : sys-devel/automake not in emerge.log.

Package N��90 : sys-devel/automake-wrapper not in emerge.log.

Package N��91 : sys-devel/bc not in emerge.log.

Package N��92 : sys-devel/bin86 not in emerge.log.

Package N��93 : OK: SBU correctly updated (package : sys-devel/binutils).

Package N��94 : OK: SBU correctly inserted (package : sys-devel/binutils-config).

Package N��95 : sys-devel/bison not in emerge.log.

Package N��96 : sys-devel/flex not in emerge.log.

Package N��97 : sys-devel/gcc not in emerge.log.

Package N��98 : sys-devel/gcc-config not in emerge.log.

Package N��99 : sys-devel/gettext not in emerge.log.

Package N��100 : sys-devel/gnuconfig not in emerge.log.

Package N��101 : sys-devel/libperl not in emerge.log.

Package N��102 : sys-devel/libtool not in emerge.log.

Package N��103 : sys-devel/m4 not in emerge.log.

Package N��104 : sys-devel/make not in emerge.log.

Package N��105 : sys-devel/patch not in emerge.log.

Package N��106 : OK: SBU correctly inserted (package : sys-fs/e2fsprogs).

Package N��107 : sys-fs/reiserfsprogs not in emerge.log.

Package N��108 : sys-fs/udev not in emerge.log.

Package N��109 : sys-kernel/hardened-sources not in emerge.log.

Package N��110 : sys-kernel/linux-headers not in emerge.log.

Package N��111 : OK: SBU correctly inserted (package : sys-libs/com_err).

Package N��112 : sys-libs/cracklib not in emerge.log.

Package N��113 : sys-libs/db not in emerge.log.

Package N��114 : sys-libs/gdbm not in emerge.log.

Package N��115 : sys-libs/glibc not in emerge.log.

Package N��116 : sys-libs/gpm not in emerge.log.

Package N��117 : sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 not in emerge.log.

Package N��118 : sys-libs/ncurses not in emerge.log.

Package N��119 : sys-libs/pam not in emerge.log.

Package N��120 : sys-libs/pwdb not in emerge.log.

Package N��121 : sys-libs/readline not in emerge.log.

Package N��122 : OK: SBU correctly inserted (package : sys-libs/ss).

Package N��123 : sys-libs/timezone-data not in emerge.log.

Package N��124 : sys-libs/zlib not in emerge.log.

Package N��125 : sys-process/cronbase not in emerge.log.

Package N��126 : sys-process/procps not in emerge.log.

Package N��127 : sys-process/psmisc not in emerge.log.

Package N��128 : sys-process/vixie-cron not in emerge.log.

Package N��129 : virtual/libiconv not in emerge.log.

Package N��130 : virtual/libintl not in emerge.log.

Package N��131 : virtual/perl-Test-Simple not in emerge.log.

Not in log : 121

Here is the list :

app-admin/perl-cleaner

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-arch/bzip2

app-arch/cpio

app-arch/gzip

app-arch/tar

app-crypt/hashalot

app-editors/nano

app-editors/vim

app-editors/vim-core

app-misc/ca-certificates

app-misc/pax-utils

app-misc/screen

app-portage/esearch

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-shells/bash

app-vim/cfengine-syntax

app-vim/gentoo-syntax

dev-lang/perl

dev-lang/python

dev-libs/expat

dev-libs/gmp

dev-libs/libol

dev-libs/openssl

dev-libs/popt

dev-perl/Locale-gettext

dev-python/pycrypto

dev-python/python-fchksum

dev-util/ctags

dev-util/pkgconfig

mail-mta/ssmtp

net-dns/bind

net-dns/host

net-dns/libidn

net-firewall/iptables

net-libs/libpcap

net-mail/mailbase

net-misc/cfengine

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/iputils

net-misc/knock

net-misc/l7-filter

net-misc/l7-protocols

net-misc/ntp

net-misc/openssh

net-misc/rsync

net-misc/strongswan

net-misc/wget

net-misc/whois

perl-core/PodParser

perl-core/Test-Harness

perl-core/Test-Simple

sys-apps/baselayout

sys-apps/busybox

sys-apps/coreutils

sys-apps/debianutils

sys-apps/diffutils

sys-apps/file

sys-apps/gawk

sys-apps/grep

sys-apps/groff

sys-apps/hdparm

sys-apps/help2man

sys-apps/hotplug-base

sys-apps/iproute2

sys-apps/kbd

sys-apps/less

sys-apps/man

sys-apps/man-pages

sys-apps/module-init-tools

sys-apps/net-tools

sys-apps/portage

sys-apps/sandbox

sys-apps/sed

sys-apps/shadow

sys-apps/sysvinit

sys-apps/tcp-wrappers

sys-apps/texinfo

sys-apps/util-linux

sys-apps/which

sys-boot/grub

sys-devel/autoconf

sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper

sys-devel/automake

sys-devel/automake-wrapper

sys-devel/bc

sys-devel/bin86

sys-devel/bison

sys-devel/flex

sys-devel/gcc

sys-devel/gcc-config

sys-devel/gettext

sys-devel/gnuconfig

sys-devel/libperl

sys-devel/libtool

sys-devel/m4

sys-devel/make

sys-devel/patch

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

sys-fs/udev

sys-kernel/hardened-sources

sys-kernel/linux-headers

sys-libs/cracklib

sys-libs/db

sys-libs/gdbm

sys-libs/glibc

sys-libs/gpm

sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

sys-libs/ncurses

sys-libs/pam

sys-libs/pwdb

sys-libs/readline

sys-libs/timezone-data

sys-libs/zlib

sys-process/cronbase

sys-process/procps

sys-process/psmisc

sys-process/vixie-cron

virtual/libiconv

virtual/libintl

virtual/perl-Test-Simple

```

Pourquoi les dernier paquets ne sont pas "loggés" ??

----------

## PabOu

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Sinon : nano /usr/bin/qfile ne nous en dis pas plus sur l'endroit ou qfile va chercher sa liste de programmes.

 

dans /var/db/pkg ?

et il compare avec les fichiers CONTENTS peut-être (un genre de grep keyword /var/db/pkg/*/*/CONTENTS)

Je dis ca, mais c'est une pure supposition ! Je ne comprends pas le code source de qfile, trop compliqué pour moi...

----------

## Il turisto

@kurgan : 

Pour le binutils eu ... j'avoue que je l'avais testé dans la première version et qu'entre temps j'ai pas mal recodé le prog et que je ne l'ai pas restesté ... je corrige ca pour la prochaine release.

Pour le not in log : en fait : aurait tu vider ton log ?

essaye un truc comme ca : cat /var/log/emerge.log | grep app-admin/perl-cleaner

@Pabou : c'est pas bête je vais regarder dans les sources dès que j'aurais sorti la version 0.4

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai en effet, j'ai eu des souçis il y a deux semaines, mes logs prenaient trop de place et j'ai fais un petit nettoyage à la va-vite ( ou barbare comme vous voulez   :Wink:  )

----------

## Il turisto

Ceci explique cela.

Bon la version 0.4 est presque prête.

Elle à impliqué un gros recodage de au moins 60% de code mais apporte la fonctionalité ./ecota emerge

qui prend comme second paramètre un nom de paquet et : 

recherche les dépendances à compiler de ce paquet (emerge -p paquet), parse tout les paquets pour obtenir le temps de compilation total et affiche le résultats. ensuite il vous propose de compiler tout cela pour vous.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon alors déja un souçis de couleur, avec le calculate:

Le Here is your SBU (in seconds): prend la couleur que j'ai définit dans mon gnome-terminal mais en ensuite, tout ce qui n'est pas en vert est ecrit en noir, alors moi sur mon fond noir c'est chaud.

Tu ne peux pas reprendre les couleurs définies dans le gnome-terminal??

[edit]: Pour le sendall c'est pareil, Parsing and sending all packages can take several minutes.

Please be patient.

Would you like to continue? (Y/n) est bien dans la couleur que j'ai définie mais quand il parse les paquet, c'est en noir à part le chiffre du numéro, le OK et le nom du paquet.

----------

## Il turisto

reprendre la couleur du term à a place du noir tu veux dire?

Euh si je dois pouvoir le faire si tu me donnes la variable qui tu utilises pour définir cette couleur.

sinon : pour ca :

---ensuite il vous propose de compiler tout cela pour vous. 

ca sera pour la version 0.5 avec encore de nouveaux ajouts mais ces ajouts entraineront une modif de la structure de la db et je devrais la vider.

----------

## kaworu

```

alex@gentoo ~/doc/download/ecota $ ./ecota calculate

Here is your SBU (in seconds):

Min : 196

Max : 431

Average : 254

Would you like to send results on the server? (Y/n)

Y

NOKout

alex@gentoo ~/doc/download/ecota $ ./ecota calculate

Here is your SBU (in seconds):

Min : 196

Max : 431

Average : 254

Would you like to send results on the server? (Y/n)

y

NOKout

alex@gentoo ~/doc/download/ecota $ ./ecota sendall

Parsing and sending all packages can take several minutes.

Please be patient.

Would you like to continue? (Y/n)

y

Package N°1 : NOKout

Package N°2 : NOKout

Package N°3 : NOKout

Package N°4 : NOKout

Package N°5 : NOKout

Package N°6 : NOKout

Package N°7 : NOKout

Package N°8 : NOKout

Package N°9 : NOKout

Package N°10 : NOKout

Package N°11 : NOKout

Package N°12 : NOKout

Package N°13 : NOKout

Package N°14 : NOKout

Package N°15 : NOKout

Package N°16 : NOKout

Package N°17 : NOKout

Package N°18 : NOKout

Package N°19 : NOKout

Package N°20 : NOKout

Package N°21 : NOKout

Package N°22 : NOKout

Package N°23 : NOKout

Package N°24 : NOKout

Package N°25 : NOKout

Package N°26 : NOKout

Package N°27 : NOKout

Package N°28 : NOKout

Package N°29 : NOKout

Package N°30 : NOKout

Package N°31 : NOKout

Package N°32 : NOKout

Package N°33 : NOKout

Package N°34 : NOKout

Package N°35 : NOKout

Package N°36 : NOKout

Package N°37 : NOKout

Package N°38 : NOKout

```

j'arrive pas à envoyer les infos sur le server...

----------

## Il turisto

Tu as bine mis a jour ta version?

Car cela est le message d'erreur de version outdated (que j'oublie de parser pour rendre lisible  :Smile: )

edit : non en fait je le parse mais faut mettre à jour ta version.

----------

## kaworu

ok pour la version mise à jour.

+1 pour les problèmes de couleurs.

----------

## Il turisto

pouvez vous me donner les noms des variables que vous exporter pour les couleurs dans le shell?

(histoire que je doive pas chercher  :Smile:  )

----------

## kaworu

j'exporte pas, mais le terminal a par défaut cette couleur, à moins que tu le force à changer.

Je sais pas vraiment comment retrouver la valeur par défaut..

----------

## Il turisto

je pense que les couleurs viennent de la :

PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\] '

hmmm  :Sad: 

non en fait je pense avoir trouvé. je vous refais une version d'essai ...

----------

## PabOu

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> je pense que les couleurs viennent de la :
> 
> PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\] '

 

Non, ca c'est juste l'invite, mais après, ca passe dans la couleur par défaut, et je pense que la couleur par défaut c'est.. pas de couleur définie !

un genre de code couleur sans donner le numéro de la couleur

----------

## Il turisto

ben oui al couleur par défaut est dans la ligne : \033[00m\]

----------

## Il turisto

J'ai commencé la version 0.5 du logiciel.

Je vous tiens au courant dès que possible.

----------

## man in the hill

salut Il turisto,

Ou en est le script on peu l'utiliser !

                                                            @ +

----------

## Il turisto

Ouch désolé pour le décalage dans le temps.

Ecota est enfin realesé en version beta.

http://ecota.talri.com/

Je vous rappelle juste que ecota est basé sur la communauté et que pour le moment la base de données est vide. Donc le logiciel ne pourra pas évaluer les temps de compilation.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-702495.html

Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas car je reprend activement le dev de ce logiciel.

Si le logiciel intéresse je ferais un trac pour les feedbacks et j'y ajouterais de nouvelles fonctionnalités comme par exemple la gestion des use flags.

Actuellement cette gestion n'a pas d'intérêts car il n'y a pas encore assez de membres.

Autre fonctionnalité que je voudrais ajouter : l'autoconfiguration du logiciel au premier lancement et la possibilité de modifier cette configuration.

Si quelqu'un veut faire un ebuild il serait le bienvenu.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-702495.html

merci pour tout feedback

----------

## Shyne

Salut,

Tres intéressant ton programme   :Very Happy: 

Pourquoi demander plusieurs fois la compilation de binutils ?

Faut-il le refaire une seconde fois?

----------

## Il turisto

Salut,

merci pour ton post.

Pourrais tu être plus clair pour ta question stp?

Normalement mon programme ne compile binutils qu'une seule fois et cela dans le cas où il n'a jamais été compilé sur ta machine.

----------

## Shyne

Et bien apres avoir envoyer le resultat du SBU sur le server j'ai eu de nouveau la question "Would you like to compile binutils now to calculate your SBU?" qui c'est affiché.

----------

## Il turisto

quelle commande utilises tu pour recevoir cette erreur?

Ne ferais-tu pas ./ecota calculate?

Il me faudrais plus d'informations.

La commande que tu utilise?

Le user avec lequel tu lances le script. Est il membre du groupe portage?

Autre chose ?

edit : utilises tu le logiciel en mode eix ou en mode emerge?

----------

## Shyne

J'ai utilisé la commande ecota calculate avec sudo.

Mon utilisateur est bien dans le group portage, et j'utilise eix.

Ceci dit ce n'est pas vraiment une erreur, je demandais juste si il ne fallait pas recommencer, histoire d'exclure le temp de telechargement ou autre...

----------

## Il turisto

Perso j'ai ceci lorsque j'exécute la commande comme toi

```

sudo ./ecota calculate

Here is your SBU (in seconds):

   Min : 69

   Average : 103

   Max : 158

Would you like to send results on the server? (Y/n) y

OK SBU correctly updated (package : sys-devel/binutils)

```

Je pense que les temps de téléchargements ne sont pas pris en compte. Il faudrais que je fasse le test pour en être sûr à 100% mais c'est quasi sûr qu'ils ne sont pas pris en compte.

----------

## Shyne

Oui quand je le refais maintenant c'est pareil chez moi, c'etait juste la première fois. 

En tout cas je te félicite pour ton travail, je referais un sendall quand mes logs se seront un peu remplis  :Smile: 

----------

## Il turisto

La première fois c'est normal si tu n'as jamais compilé binutils.

Il arrive déjà compilé avec le stage 3.

Merci pour tes félicitations et pour ton aide à remplir la base de données.

J'ai vu que tu as envoyé 7 temps de compilation sur le serveur. Pourrais tu faire un sendall stp?

Comme je l'ai dis si le logiciel plait je le complèterais.

Mes idées actuelles :

- Autoconfiguration avec stockage et envoi du mot de passe crypté.

- Support des use flag mais je dois encore définir un algorithme car il y a peu de chance que tout le monde utilise les même use flags et du coup les résultats seront pauvres.

- Installation d'un trac pour le download et le feedback

- Création d'un ebuild

Si tu as des suggestions elles sont les bienvenues.

----------

## Il turisto

Le site d'ecota change de look : http://ecota.talri.com/index.php?l=fr

J'espère que ce look vous plaira.

----------

